# Lilydrip experiences



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Anyone used one?

Been curious for a while, read plenty about them, not got around to picking one up yet. Noticed no results for a search on the forum so just curious if anyone has any experience with them?

For anyone not familiar:

http://lilydrip.com/

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=lilydrip


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Looks like you could emulate the same results with a marble if you wanted to try it?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

